# Someone please help...My husband inappropriate conversation



## See1drea (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello,

I really need someone to give me some advise...please I need help.

My husband and I have been married for almost ten years. Throughout the years he has always develop relationships with his co workers mostly women because of the field that he is in. I Found out recently that he had an inappropriate relationship with one of his co workers. My husband said he gave this co worker a complement regarding her hair...from there she wanted more attention so she called him all the time. She always wanted to go for lunch with him...which he would go sometime. She send him email saying I miss you for which he reply miss you too. It broke my heart when I saw these emails. According to my husband she asked him if he did not have a seven year hitch yet from his marriage...that is when he told her that there relationship was inappropriate and should be stop. I found out about this 4am in the morning when my husband black when off with a text from this co worker saying "you're right" that is when my husband came clean with me....I am not sure what to believe and if my husband is being honest about everything. Anyways, three months later and again i notice an email conversation with my husband a different co worker talking about his muscles, my husband sent a picture of a man in a muscle t and a shorts saying for your imagination, she reply that all the muscle you have, he reply saying is muscle is grey not black, she saying is it that old....am I reading into things are should be worried about what going with my husband....and aren't these conversation inappropriate????


----------



## WalkingInLight (Aug 14, 2012)

See1drea said:


> Hello,
> 
> I really need someone to give me some advise...please I need help.
> 
> My husband and I have been married for almost ten years. Throughout the years he has always develop relationships with his co workers mostly women because of the field that he is in. I Found out recently that he had an inappropriate relationship with one of his co workers. My husband said he gave this co worker a complement regarding her hair...from there she wanted more attention so she called him all the time. She always wanted to go for lunch with him...which he would go sometime. She send him email saying I miss you for which he reply miss you too. It broke my heart when I saw these emails. According to my husband she asked him if he did not have a seven year hitch yet from his marriage...that is when he told her that there relationship was inappropriate and should be stop. I found out about this 4am in the morning when my husband black when off with a text from this co worker saying "you're right" that is when my husband came clean with me....I am not sure what to believe and if my husband is being honest about everything. Anyways, three months later and again i notice an email conversation with my husband a different co worker talking about his muscles, my husband sent a picture of a man in a muscle t and a shorts saying for your imagination, she reply that all the muscle you have, he reply saying is muscle is grey not black, she saying is it that old....am I reading into things are should be worried about what going with my husband....and aren't these conversation inappropriate????


My advice would be to take your story to the coping with infidelity section. What your husband is doing is not just "inappropriate," it is cheating. Emotional Affairs, such as the ones your husband seems intent on fermenting, often lead to physical affairs - not all the time, but it's something you should be aware of.

All the best.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am a BS due to EA....he is walking a fine line right now. It starts at general conversation, flirting, lunches, coffee and then PA. You need to put your foot down on these "friendships". He is not showing concern for proper bounderies. Let him know that he can also be brought up on sexual harrasement charges by these coworkers if things go bad.


----------



## See1drea (Sep 11, 2012)

The first incident that I knew about I spoke to the woman myself and told her how inappropriate the conversation with my husband was...he said she it was just jokes and I told her there was nothing funny about it. My husband said I was getting worked up for nothing because he tried telling her not to email him or call him about inappropriate jokes but she would not listen...my husband is very well dress at work and later he getting even more dress up and after seeing this email I am even more worried


----------

